# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Saturday, September 22nd at 1pm



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The next club meeting will be held in Carrollton on Saturday, September 22nd at 1pm at the home of Brad Quade. Brad will talk about his Caridina and Neocaridina shrimp and their tanks. I will be sending out an email to all registered club members with Brad's address. If you don't get the email you can pm me or bsboust here for the address. As usual, if you plan to attend bring a snack and/or drinks. We will have the usual door prizes and the plant swap will be at the end of the meeting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad! I'm probably not going to make this meeting--scheduled to teach a class that day.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Can i request/reserve to use the par meter? I got some new t5ho's and I want to see how strong these bad booooiiiis are


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have the PAR meter now, and am finished with it. You can pick it up from me directly since I won't be at the meeting. Just send me a PM.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

pm sent Michael


----------

